# Chicolet



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are some new pics from the last few days and this morning. There's lots, I had a hard time plucking photos out, there were 33, so I did pretty good... lol

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

That is one gorgeous baby you have there  I love the whiteface lutino


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

What a beautiful little bundle.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very pretty baby-


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How adorable, I can't wait to see her all grown up!! And just look at her compared to the size of the cage, cute!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What a GORGEOUS little baby.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awwww sooo cute. I could just steal him and add him into my cage. No one would know lol


----------

